# طلب مساعدة ........ ضروري جدا جدا ........لكل من له باع في برنامج Epanet



## ابوايوب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

طلب عون ضروري جدا جدا ........لكل من له باع في برنامج Epanet 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني حياكم الله 

لقد قمت بتصميم شبكة مياه لمنطقة 
قمت بادخال جميع البيانات المطلوبة 
وعملت للبرنامج RUN فاعطاني SUCCESSFUL
EPANET لاحظت ان المضخة لا يوجد لها سرعة ضخ علي الرغم من الجواب بصحة المعطيات 

ارجو منكم ان تجعلو لي المضخة تعمل ..............................ساعدوني 
حجم ملف الايبانت صغير جدا 2.1KB
http://www.aim4fun.com/files/file.ph...9e7eb5a0f5dddd


----------

